# Smoke with Oak?



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've heard awful things about using oak to smoke or even cook with, then I've seen people use it.....What is the deal? I heard it was bad because of tannins in the wood. Does it matter what kind of oak?

Clarification anyone?

I have mesquite as a fallback (and what I've always used) with a small amount of pecan and cherry, but I have a surplus of oak that needs to be 'used'

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Never heard this.... I use oak all the time for briskets.

Interested to hear what people say....


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

As I said, I'm confused. I'll probably use it as many many people have.....was just curious where that rumor came from (it is true that white oak has more tannins than red oaks)

Perhaps my brisket will just be mesquite and maybe a tiny bit of pecan/hickory this time.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

All we use is oak. Have been for as long as I can remember.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Oak is my favorite to use for smoking, with all others very distant to it.


Mesquite for smoking? Better know what you are doing. In other words, burn the wood to coals down seperately then transfer to your pit. IMO.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

scwine said:


> Oak is my favorite to use for smoking, with all others very distant to it.
> 
> Mesquite for smoking? Better know what you are doing. In other words, burn the wood to coals down seperately then transfer to your pit. IMO.


I like hickory or pecan but I like to use mesquite for grilling burgers or fajitas. But what is wrong with using mesquite for smoking? just curious. I would think that it burns too hot and the smoke scent would be too over powering? not too sure tho.?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

bigbob said:


> I like hickory or pecan but I like to use mesquite for grilling burgers or fajitas. But what is wrong with using mesquite for smoking? just curious. I would think that it burns too hot and the smoke scent would be too over powering? not too sure tho.?


In my opinion, 100% Mesquite is way to strong to use for smoking. Most places that use it will burn it down to coals first, then apply. Using it from start to finish without burning it down will certainly cause your mouth to be numb, way too strong. Even Mesquite lump charcoal would be better for "smoking" than pure mesquite wood.
Using mesquite wood for a quick hot BBQ or searing method is perfectly fine, i.e., steaks, fajitas, and other "grilled" foods. Mesquite is my method of choice for this.

I just used a combination of Hickory and pecan this weekend for 2 racks of beef ribs. Turned out pretty good, but too much pecan can be a little strong as well. remember, when we talk "smoked" we are talking a temp. of 225-300 in my book(takes longer in that smoke), anything higher is BBQ'd/Grilled(shorter time in the smoke). So it is the time in that particular wood and coals that has the taste referred here.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I did several searches and I am still puzzled. Most sources say that red oak acorns are higher tannins than the white oak. Many say that the red oak wood is similarly higher in tannins, but some say the opposite. Most say the tannins are concentrated in the bark.

We had a bbq joint within a mile of where I grew up and they smoked everything over seasoned oak. My guess is that it was red oak, because of availability. I smoke and grill over red oak or hickory, but I do not use the bark. I do very often mix with apple or pecan wood. I also use the Jack Daniels oak barrel wood in a chip holder when I use my gas grill. Oak barrels are white oak.

I say if you have a "surplus" of oak, try it.

http://www.eaglequest.com/~bbq/faq2/8.html


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't googled it, but I always heard Post Oak is one of the most preferred woods to smoke with.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Oak for smoking is all I use

Mesquite is for grilling hot and fast


I always used mesquite for smoking in the past until I realized some of my briskets came out very bitter and strong tasting. Switched to oak and have way better results.

Tried smoking with pecan and did not like the sweet taste of the meat

Just My. 02


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Ditto, I use it all the time.



Devans87 said:


> Never heard this.... I use oak all the time for briskets.
> 
> Interested to hear what people say....


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

scwine said:


> I haven't googled it, but I always heard Post Oak is one of the most preferred woods to smoke with.


I prefer Post Oak for smoking.


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Oak*



SaltyTX said:


> I've heard awful things about using oak to smoke or even cook with, then I've seen people use it.....What is the deal? I heard it was bad because of tannins in the wood. Does it matter what kind of oak?
> 
> Clarification anyone?
> 
> ...


 That Oak is bad wood for smoking meat...the best thing to do is let me come and dispose of it for you because I'm just a nice guy..lol. I use Oak and I haven't heard anything about "tannins" in the wood.


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*mesquite*



SaltyTX said:


> As I said, I'm confused. I'll probably use it as many many people have.....was just curious where that rumor came from (it is true that white oak has more tannins than red oaks)
> 
> Perhaps my brisket will just be mesquite and maybe a tiny bit of pecan/hickory this time.


 I have used mesquite for chicken but you have to be careful with mesquite/brisket because that stuff burns pretty hot and you don't want dry brisket.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Oak helps maintain heat, other woods for flavor. Some say the bark on oak is what makes a bitter taste.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree, all we use is oak with a touch of hickory for other flavor. Apple is always a good addition but the oak is always the base.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Oak helps maintain heat, other woods for flavor. Some say the bark on oak is what makes a bitter taste.


 x2 knock the bark off of it ,oak is dam good when you make it in to coal.....


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

What about hickory?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Hickory is great if you can find it not talking about chips but they work to..


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

My favorite is Mesquite. I have tried Apple as well. It seemed to resemble Mesquite. My second favorites are identical as far as I am concerned. They are Red Oak and Hickory. I use those two the most since I live in East Texas. Meat that has been smoked with nothing but Pecan has a bitter tast to me. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I trimmed a whole shoulder clod this morning and put on my pit. The wood I'm using is post oak. That is what I use 90% of the time.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't like oak. Mostly use apple wood.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Done a lot of competition BBQ. I use oak as my "base" smoke wood and then mix with cherry, peach, apple, mesquite hickory and pecan.

Oak is a good safe smokewood, cant really go wrong with it especially if you are just learning about smoking.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

scwine said:


> I haven't googled it, but I always heard Post Oak is one of the most preferred woods to smoke with.


 I agree. No shortage of it either! I use oak or pecan. 30Stones even has it split of me when I go get it!:cheers:


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

*Preferences for smoking*

First choice and go-to:
Couple dozen Kingsford charcoal briquets burned to white, then a handful of green hickory branches cut to be no more than 6" long. Let these cook down into coals, then keep adding the charcoal a dozen or so at the time to keep the cooking heat up. Any more hickory than this is likely to overpower, and be too strong.

Second choice in a pinch:
Seasoned (dried, covered for over a year) Red Oak. If seasoned properly, the bark is easy to remove, and should be when slow smoking to avoid the over powering smoke effect.

ANY green wood other than just a small amount (no more than a pound) of Hickory should never be used, and the Hickory only sparingly.

MY $0.02...


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

In a perfect world...

Apple & Hickory for pork.

Cherry for beef.

Maple for chicken.

We like post oak and (maybe) hickory mixed for general smoking.

We no likee no peeekcan.


----------



## UnderDog1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Live oak is the only way to go. As far as Im concerned pin oak and water oak are all for roasting marshmellows and weinnies. Pecan only if cooking over fire. Been using Live oak For decades, I would not worry about the tannin. I ate some acorn pancakes at Brazos Bend State Park. from a Burl oak was really good.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We only use seasoned Post Oak, as do most around here. The flavor is just fine. Maybe your oak wasn't season long enough... that will give you a bitter taste for sure.



Profish00 said:


> Oak helps maintain heat, other woods for flavor. Some say the bark on oak is what makes a bitter taste.


Second that on the bark... Burn it off first.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I use oak for heat ,and 80/20 oak to pecan for smoke


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem (Jun 28, 2009)

Cooked thousands of briskets, chicken and ribs with red oak when we ran our BBQ joint and never had a problem, I liked it because where we lived it was cheap and it burned slow and held an even temp when I left the pits to cook over night.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i prefer aged live oak or red oak, or post oak, off the ground.

when you can knock the bark off it is ready and will give you a clear smoke

hickory is fine, pecan would be higher on the list if it lasted longer in storage rack,

I prefer mesquite for the "less than an hour" cooking stuff

fruitwoods are great , just don't have any


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Cooked some ribs in Sargent last weekend with 60 oak, 20 hickory and 20 mesquite. Turned out perfect. Wish i had some apple but Sargent does not have many apple trees.


----------

